# Recent Creations



## MEISTERICS (May 15, 2006)

A friend of mine requested i make him some popular colors of the homemade baits i am making. I thought i would share them all with you. I am going to take them down to the river for the final check tonight. 

This bait is 9 inches in body length and 10 1/2 inches over all length. This is the first time I have worked with glass eyes, i must say its a bit different than working with stickers. When i get acess to a good camera I will post more baits and better pictures. Many more to come!

The green bait is St. Lawrence and the brown one is $9 bass. I am sure all you muskie guys already know this!!!


----------



## SELL-FISH (Feb 9, 2007)

Jared those are absolutely sick can't wait to run them.


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Those are both great colors. Beautiful work.


----------



## muskyslayer96 (Feb 28, 2009)

Wow,

Very,Very nice work!!!!

MS


----------



## MadMac (May 2, 2005)

Those look great. How do you like the double hooks? I have been wondering about them.


----------



## MEISTERICS (May 15, 2006)

The double hooks are nice because your paint wont get rubbed off from the hooks scratching the lure. These are the Gamakatstu EWG 4/0. I need to step it down to a 3/0 for this bait. They are SHARP!!!!!


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Those hooks are very interesting. Have to give them a try. 

Have you fished with them yet? I wonder if they hook fish as well as a treble.

If so, it would be great to have a hook that creates less hook rash and doesn't need to be "T'd"


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

VERY,NICE!!! I truly like the scale work on the top one,real catchy-look'in!!! ---------sonar.................


----------



## MadMac (May 2, 2005)

That's what I was wondering Vince. If they don't effect the hook up rate they would be sweet.


----------

